# Black Factored Border Collie?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can someone please explain this to me..I pulled this add from my local kijiji listing as I wanted the last part clarified.

""We have a two year (2) old black and white border collie named Cookie that just finished going into heat. The next time, we would like to try and breed her. We had a border collie before, named Oreo, and never did breed her and wished we had. Now we would like to give it a try with Cookie. If you would like to pre-arrange a "date", please feel free to contact.

Note: Pick of litter sire fee. We have recently learned that our dog is a black-factored border collie with no bad hip or eyes genes.""

I emailed and asked if the dog was x-rayed or eye tested and she said no but the vet said black factored collies never have bad eyes or hips..???? Is this vet a turd or is this true?


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

k9,

Never heard this, but have a friend on facebook with two BC's, I will ask her if she has heard of this.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Just whipped off a quick message to the friend on FB about this. Will let you know if she has anything to say.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

k9,
According to my friend black factored just means minimal white, and the comment about black factored BC's not having hip and eye issues is a crock of "poo". lol She is hooked in pretty tightly with a breeder of BC's and she checked it with them as well, and according to them as well, color has nothing to do with hip and eye problems in BC's.


----------

